# my plants - first grow



## chezidek (Sep 13, 2006)

Hello! here's my biggest plant 22. day of flowering,what do you think? they vegged outdoors,but i'm flowering them indoor because sept is too cold here.they're from bagseed , i hope i'll get smokeable weed


----------



## KADE (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks decent... next time get ur light a lil closer tho.. get those nodes closer together... keep the plant smaller in height.. and get that tinfoil off the walls... it'll create hotspots... there is nothing better then mylar... but kinda $$, if not FLAT white paint... reflects awesome amounts of light.


----------



## cabby1 (Sep 13, 2006)

first grow eh? looks awesome. ditto on the tin foil. and also looks very smokeable to me  soon u will be tokin tokin tokin


----------



## I_H8_MY_X (Sep 13, 2006)

nice....agree about the foil... I think I have seen actual mirror type reflectors you can buy at any hydro shop...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 14, 2006)

*Your ladies are looking good and by the looks of things your gonna have some good smoke. It won't be long.  *


----------



## monkey (Sep 14, 2006)

yes..i use it,,,,its called mylar..


----------



## chezidek (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Guys! the light is 60cm from my plants,its 400W HPS.the tinfoil better than nothing , or not? i wasnt prepared for indoor grow  very difficult to get mylar,nutrients here, no growshops..last week i get House &Garden Top booster, when should i start using it? they recommend 3weeks before harvest, can i use it earlier?


----------



## Tonto (Sep 14, 2006)

I would prefer flat white paint over the foil, I've used both.


----------



## KADE (Sep 14, 2006)

Tinfoil creates hotspots... so it is better to have none.


----------



## chezidek (Sep 17, 2006)

only 26.day, what do you think how many weeks to harvest? 

if sativa flowering longer , she'll much fatter than now , i hope


----------



## Tonto (Sep 17, 2006)

She looks pretty good, but no one can really make a call on your plant other than you. Get a magnifying glass and watch the trichs yourself.... you're looking at around 8 weeks of total flower time probably at least.


----------



## chezidek (Sep 17, 2006)

Thx Fluid ! i'll buy the glass and watch dem all day   i love that plants, they attached to my hearth


----------



## KADE (Sep 17, 2006)

I get the same way... i ALWAYS have a mini microscope on me... loove lookin at different types under the glass


----------



## chezidek (Sep 20, 2006)

hey! 1-2 days ago some white hairs turned to light brown or brown on my favourite plant,but only 1-2 % of the hairs,is it normal at 5. week of flower or i did some mistake? can it be from nutes? on the leaves no burning..
and the temp / humidity is the same as it was


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 20, 2006)

vale46 said:
			
		

> hey! 1-2 days ago some white hairs turned to light brown or brown on my favourite plant,but only 1-2 % of the hairs,is it normal at 5. week of flower or i did some mistake? can it be from nutes? on the leaves no burning..
> and the temp / humidity is the same as it was


*Nothing to worry about my friend. The hairs will turn color. *


----------



## chezidek (Sep 20, 2006)

thanks  man, i can be easily frightened in terms of my plants when something happening..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 20, 2006)

vale46 said:
			
		

> thanks man, i can be easily frightened in terms of my plants when something happening..


*I here ya. By the time your plant is finished most if not all the hairs will turn color. *


----------



## chezidek (Sep 20, 2006)

I know it , but it was strange from a sativa start to turn the hairs color at 30days, i thought she'll do it at 40-50days or later


----------



## Tonto (Sep 20, 2006)

You can't really put a time limit on flowering, especially if you don't have previous experience with that same strain (i.e. clones)
I just started flowering, and when the trichs say they're ready...then they're ready! Not a day sooner or later.


----------



## chezidek (Sep 21, 2006)

And what if the top buds finished but the lowers not ? cut the tops and take the plant closer to light ? or wait to finish all ? i found some young light-purple leaves.. on the pic not visible because i don't use photoflash


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 21, 2006)

*The only way to really tell if your buds are done is with either a Radio Shack microscope or you can get yourself a jewelers loop. You use these to check if your trichromes are clear, cloudy, or amber. If the top buds finish before the lower buds yes you can cut the tops off and leave the bottoms on until they finish. I have done it and have seen many others do it as well. *


----------



## chezidek (Sep 21, 2006)

I ordered a 30x jeweller's loupe


----------



## KADE (Sep 21, 2006)

HAAATE!!!   only cuz I want one.... but use a scope instead...


----------



## chezidek (Sep 22, 2006)

what's the lowest temp at night ? i think in my room the min is 55-60 F, i have a window opened for fresh air..can it cause the pistils browning ?


----------



## Tonto (Sep 22, 2006)

I doubt it..... mine gets to about 74 at night, and 84 during the day. Not ideal, but not really bad.


----------



## chezidek (Sep 23, 2006)

now 45-50 F at nights so i close the window before the light turns off and open when up.. i wannnnnna smoooke!!! grow grow grow!!!!!


----------



## KADE (Sep 23, 2006)

looks good!


----------



## chezidek (Sep 23, 2006)

thx KADE  next time grow i'll get mylar , nutrients etc..


----------



## chezidek (Sep 27, 2006)

here's some new pic of my ladies , i get my 30x loupe tomorrow, so i can see the trichs


----------



## cabby1 (Sep 27, 2006)

awesome! how they smellin'?


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

pretty nice plants for a first time grower, you've done your homework.
it's rare to see such nice plants for a first timer!

enjoy your smoke. and grow some more quick  before you run out!


----------



## chezidek (Sep 27, 2006)

thx thx thx ! they smell very strong i think, there's a window opened at days and it's smelled in front of the house  they're from bagseed , have 3 plants but i think they not same strain because one (the smallest) has purple buds.. the biggest plant has sweet smell,she's my pet i had two more very strong , big plants, but they were male when the girls finished,i buy the materials to a normal growroom.. then germinate 8-10 seed i'm learning all on the forum so thanks to everyone!!


----------



## skunk (Sep 27, 2006)

people been using aluminum foil for reflecting light for weed since theyve made it . a few lil hot spots here and there if you do get them wont hurt a thing exspecially this late into flowering . but on your next grow try to use something like mylar or flat white paint  like a few others had already said to get a better reflector for your plants .


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 28, 2006)

*Whats up Vale46. Man the ladies look great. I forget how old are they now? By the looks of things it won't be long.  *


----------



## chezidek (Sep 28, 2006)

41. day now, i think i'll harvest the top buds in 2-3 days


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 28, 2006)

vale46 said:
			
		

> 41. day now, i think i'll harvest the top buds in 2-3 days


*You are growing bagseed right? Tomorrow will be 6 weeks. IMHO your plants should go another week or 2 before chopping anything down. All of the bagseed that we have grown in the past took atleast 8 weeks or longer to finish. Your best bet is just keep an eye on those trichromes and they will tell ya when they are done. *


----------



## chezidek (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah man!! You are right!!! my trichomes are full clear,that pistils mystified me !!


----------



## chezidek (Sep 29, 2006)

i dont know how i'll dry my buds.. i've two choice

in my growroom with the paper bag method 

or i take a wardrobe in the room and hang dem upside down in that..
i think the best place is my growroom because the air always dry and not cold or too hot


----------



## skunk (Sep 29, 2006)

i would definatley hang them upside down in your growroom as long as it isnt too hot and make them dry out faster than ussual. then after the stem snaps i would use the brown paper bag to cure or mason jar. gl and remember either method of curing needs to be aired out few times a day.


----------



## chezidek (Sep 30, 2006)

But in my growroom the lights are going 12hrs a day,that's the problem


----------



## chezidek (Oct 11, 2006)

i harvested the top buds of my biggest plant


----------



## KADE (Oct 11, 2006)

look like they are covered by a bunch of crystals...


----------



## chezidek (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah, they bleached from the crystals


----------



## teckS (Oct 11, 2006)

omg lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 11, 2006)

*Whats up vale46. Yup those ladies look like they were ready and man they sure do look great. Great job on the grow man hope you enjoy the harvest. Hey vale46 you should toss some of your bud pics up in the bud pic section and show them ladies off.  *


----------



## chezidek (Oct 11, 2006)

I'll take some pics tomorrow & when dried.and thanks for the helps  I'll  really enjoy my first smoke  thats the best hhobbby   Now i'm looking the strain infos and i looked out 5 strains whereof i can buy cheap seeds 

Afghan x Skunk#1 
Hindu Kush x Skunk 
White Skunk
ICE
Skunk #1 

i'll buy 3 different strain from that list  
i can buy this seeds very cheap


----------



## Tonto (Oct 11, 2006)

Looking great, vale46. Keep up the great work!


----------



## greatherb (Oct 12, 2006)

Hello Vale,

Nice grow so far!  things are looking good.  As far as having good nug to smoke, you shouldn't worry at all.  I have hear of people harvesting the tops and then waiting on the rest... I don't do this because when it's time to chop we can't be bothered to wait.  Also, harvesting a plant that has slightly different development in the buds will yield varying highs, which is often a good thing when you are preparing to smoke a lot of the same type of smoke for a while.

Just my thoughts...  Again nice grow!

-greatherb


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 13, 2006)

Your grow looks real good and tastey i hope you enjoy you harvest. go going you give me hope that my weed will turn out like yours


----------



## chezidek (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks Fluid  I'm preparing now for another grow  buying accessories etc..

Hello greatherb! next day i analyzed the trichs on the smaller buds too ,than i decided to harvest all, now know i have different-effect buds so i can test a lot.. I agree its a good thing   Thanks for your advice!

Sin inc: yes i enjoy  yesterday was stoned and forget to answer 
Hope Your weed will turn out good at least as mine  i read this forum a lot and i can say i learnt a lot from here, very helpful members here are


----------

